# Bale Wrappers?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sitting out at town last night, a bunch of us were drowning our sorrows over losing out first cutting this week because of rain so we got to talking about bale wrappers.

Nobody around here has any experience with the in-line style and most of the guys didn't like the idea of having to have a special grapple to move the bales.

I did a little research this morning and kind of like the idea of in-line wrappers like H&S, Frontier and Kemco make.

Anybody have any experiences with these wrappers, or, for that matter, any wrappers in general?

Ralph


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I have an individual wrapper that works well for me. What I have learned about wrapped bales is that you need to be able to feed out what you open up within a day or day and a half when the weather is warmer. During our cold winters the window is greater, but depending on how wet you bale, the outside can freeze. I bought a bale knife for splitting the bales for the young stock. So if you go to an inline wrapper you should be feeding a bale a day. I have observed people placing an individual wrapped bale in front of the inline tube to help seal them up. Another thing to consider is if you sell any forage it is more convenient so sell individually wrapped bales. Downside to the individual wrapping is time to wrap. I haul unwrapped bales to the yard and wrap and stack there. That is another downside to inline, if your space is limited you can't stack vertically. Otherwise, wrapping has changed the game for us. We can cut and bale in the same day.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Cornykid said:


> We can cut and bale in the same day.


Thanks for the reply. How do you cap the ends for inline? What kind of baler do you run? Isn't that heavy hay a little tough on equipment?

I'm doing my Sgt Schultz routine on this topic--"I know nothink! Nothink at all!"

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Thanks for the reply. How do you cap the ends for inline? What kind of baler do you run? Isn't that heavy hay a little tough on equipment?
> 
> I'm doing my Sgt Schultz routine on this topic--"I know nothink! Nothink at all!"
> 
> Ralph


You put a end cap in.Or some put a dry bale in but the next few bales may spoil.

For a guy doing wrapping a few hundred bales a individual wrapper makes more sense then a inline.SPOILAGE!!!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I have an Anderson RB9000 wrapper. Sure wouldn't want to be without it. I use dry bales to cap the ends. One of the tricks to an inline is to have the physical space available to place the whole line of wrapped bales in one line. If you have 200 bales from one cutting, you start wrapping and run out of space at 150, you've then got to cap the line of 150 and start another line for the other 50. Then you need two more caps. For me, it gets kinda tight. I wrap/store hay in a spot that when its 35 degrees and raining, it doesn't bother me too bad to rut the place up with a tractor in the winter.

Be here Thursday. You can see it for yourself.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a Tubeline wrapper. We don't use caps. Just plan on the end roll being junk. We generally cut in the morning and bale in the afternoon. We use 6 layers of plastic. Everyone we have wrapped for has been real happy with the product. 2 have went out and bought their own wrappers. They are going to figure out quickly I was doing it to cheap.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> You put a end cap in.Or some put a dry bale in but the next few bales may spoil.
> 
> For a guy doing wrapping a few hundred bales a individual wrapper makes more sense then a inline.SPOILAGE!!!


X2 there is no possible way a person could justify the cost and spoilage of a inline wrapper unless you are wrapping a huge amount of bales and feed alot of them .. a individual bale wrapper is the way to go


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks all!

What kind/size/model round baler do you all use? Any problems with bale weight/bale size?

Are end caps pricey?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> What kind/size/model round baler do you all use? Any problems with bale weight/bale size?
> 
> ...


End caps are $4-5 each a hell of a lot cheaper then a bale of hay.I don't understand why people don't use end caps more.80% of what I see in this area uses a dry bale in the end.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> End caps are $4-5 each a hell of a lot cheaper then a bale of hay.I don't understand why people don't use end caps more.80% of what I see in this area uses a dry bale in the end.


Because end caps are a waste of time, effort and money.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> Because end caps are a waste of time, effort and money.


They don't work?

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I rented an Anderson inline when I did rounds, neighbor has a Kemco and wraps my big squares. Both are great machines. I like the Kemco because it is continuous feed and do not have to wait on the push ram to cycle. Also has 4 stretchers so it puts 12 layers on quick. End caps are a waste, still going to loose end bale. I use a junk bale or dry bale on ends and like Bonfire said, try to make on continuos line. As far as feed out goes, if hay is put in right, somewhere between 25% and 75% moisture and treated with a good fermentation aid like Silo King, then spoilage is not a concern. I am still delivering balage 1 week at a time and temps are in the 80's. Some drying on edge of bales, but still smells and looks great. The key is to have excellent fermentation.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Any noticeable differences between baling at 25 and 75% moisture? Is it worthwhile to wait a day? Anybody feed this to horses?

Thanks.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Amish feed some to horses but needs to be <30% moisture. Biggest difference is freight, hauling water doesn't pay well. I have always found 30 to 40% gives me great fermentation and doesn't break the bank to haul water.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Still looking into getting a Diamond 3 point wrapper, they run about $5500. Sales people we've talked to always ask, "how bales are you going to wrap per year?" We always say hopefully none, just want one for a backup just in case bad weather moves in before hay is dry.

The Diamond is design for I think 250 bales per year but one guy said he was doing about 750 per year with his.

http://www.metalfach.com.pl/en/oferta/owijarki.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UojPKhS9lH4

http://cummingsandbricker.com/


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

How long can it be between baling and getting them wrapped? Can you wrap during or after rain?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Most everyone around here with cows wraps. And mostly that's individual wrapping. I'd say 90% 4x4s, a few 4x5s, but the weight starts getting crazy with larger bales. I either mow in the morning and bale in the evening. Or mow in the afternoon and bale in the morning depending on the heat. I wrap everything at home, just less chance of ripping plastic that way. I usually end of hauling all evening and wrap in the morning. I've had it rained after I've baled and before I wrap. I'd rather it didn't but its not a huge deal.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Preferably bales are wrapped while baling. Usually no more than 4 hours after baling. Time is critical and we wrap in the rain if need be to get done. Never ever let them sit over night more than about 8 hours.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JMT said:


> How long can it be between baling and getting them wrapped? Can you wrap during or after rain?


Need to wrap within hours of baling. Like HB101 said, no overnight. I've baled in the sprinkling rain and wrapped in the rain. It's mid afternoon before I get out of the barn so it's around midnight or so when I finish wrapping. I put a minimum of 6 layers on.

I bale a 4X5 bale that weighs 1100 ish. Don't know the exact moisture. I mow day 1 and bale/wrap day 2. Whatever it wilts down to is what it is.



rjmoses said:


> They don't work?
> 
> Ralph


It's the trapped air under the cap on the first bale and, when using a spear, having to puncture the bag on the last bale in order to pick it up onto the wrapper table. You can't get the plastic end caps stretched good and tight against the bale like the spinning hoop can for the outside diameter.

As an inline wrapper is working, there is hydraulic brake pressure applied to the wheels which causes resistance to the pushing action as each new bale is added. The result is each bale is smashed against one another tightly expelling as much air as you can between bales.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

LaneFarms said:


> . We generally cut in the morning and bale in the afternoon. .


JMO but I sure don't understand why anybody would get in that big of a hurry cause your run'n a hell of alot of water thought your baler and wrapper ? why not wait a day or 2 get it down to 30 or even 40 % then try to pound that wet stuff though your baler.. Even the guys that are chopping here wait aleast 1 full day most wait at least 2 days.... I guess everybody has their one way of doing things .. that just seems like alot of H2o going though your baler


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

snowball said:


> JMO but I sure don't understand why anybody would get in that big of a hurry cause your run'n a hell of alot of water thought your baler and wrapper ? why not wait a day or 2 get it down to 30 or even 40 % then try to pound that wet stuff though your baler.. Even the guys that are chopping here wait aleast 1 full day most wait at least 2 days.... I guess everybody has their one way of doing things .. that just seems like alot of H2o going though your baler


because some times you just do not have another day!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowball we have been running 50% moisture doing it this way. It's hard in florida to get two days of dry weather in row this tine of year. Most people still prefer dry hay and given the correct weather will want it dry. The wrapping is more of an emergency plan for when you have to get a cutting off in order to make another.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Have any of you used propionic acid on wrapped bales? Would acid help/hurt storage?

What inoculants have you used? Are there liquid inoculants that could be put through a Harvestec acid applicator?

A lot of the sites I looked at talked about problems botulism and mycotoxins. Do these guys know what they are talking about?

What's the difference between haylage and baylage (if any)?

Thoughts?

Ralph


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

LaneFarms said:


> Snowball we have been running 50% moisture doing it this way. It's hard in florida to get two days of dry weather in row this tine of year. Most people still prefer dry hay and given the correct weather will want it dry. The wrapping is more of an emergency plan for when you have to get a cutting off in order to make another.


Ya I thought about that .. I forgot about your daily afternoon showers and your 90 deg. heat Sorry about that .. I'am in wet bale mode here so I just think'n how we do it .. and about 1 a day we always get some somebody wanting to try that here .. we don't get the heat so it takes 2 good days to get it to 50% here anything over that is just to hard on equipment to suit our needs


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Purchased a individual wrapper from Anderson. Works great. It was a impulse buy last year due to the same reason. It has brought in a lot of business in the custom for me. I ran a JD 458 with a high moisture kit on it and it did alright. This year started to run a JD 459 SS and it works great. I like to see moisture around 40 -50%. This year I mowed in the morning on one farm and baled it in the afternoon and it was still just as wet. The weather they were calling for never happened and they called for rain the next day so we took it. That is hard on the equipment, don't like to do it. Those bales will probably caramelize. We bale hay in the 30% range for horses.

Snowball I don't want to hear anything out of you. I have had 3 JD balers and they all have been good machines especially the 458 with all the abuse I put it through.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> Those bales will probably caramelize. We bale hay in the 30% range for horses.


Those bales will carmelize even though they are wrapped?

What kind of hay -- grass or alfalfa -- for the horses?

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Those bales will carmelize even though they are wrapped?
> 
> What kind of hay -- grass or alfalfa -- for the horses?
> 
> Ralph


anything wrapped properly should never carmalize. Carmelizing comes from excessive heat.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Have any of you used propionic acid on wrapped bales? Would acid help/hurt storage?
> 
> What inoculants have you used? Are there liquid inoculants that could be put through a Harvestec acid applicator?
> 
> ...


definetly no prop ionic acid on fermented feed. Prop kills everything including bacteria needed for proper fermentation. You need an inoculant with lactobacillus bacteria like Silo King to aid and speed up fermentation. Silo King is available in water soluble and can be run in harvestec. Botulism is caused by clostridium and usually occurs in super wet feed over 70% moisture. The difference between haylage and balage is one is chopped the other is baled.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> You need an inoculant with lactobacillus bacteria like Silo King to aid and speed up fermentation. Silo King is available in water soluble and can be run in harvestec. Botulism is caused by clostridium and usually occurs in super wet feed over 70% moisture. The difference between haylage and balage is one is chopped the other is baled.


Thanks.

Over 70% moisture causes botulism? What is the moisture at when you mow in the morning and bale in the afternoon?

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Over 70% moisture causes botulism? What is the moisture at when you mow in the morning and bale in the afternoon?
> 
> Ralph


depends on the weather, but in June with 90 deg. Heat it might be as low as 40%. Mowed some ryegrass a couple years ago in late April and still in the boot stage. Tedder next day, raked the next and baled and it was still 75% moisture. Water was literally running out of the bales.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> Purchased a individual wrapper from Anderson. Works great. It was a impulse buy last year due to the same reason. It has brought in a lot of business in the custom for me. I ran a JD 458 with a high moisture kit on it and it did alright. This year started to run a JD 459 SS and it works great. I like to see moisture around 40 -50%. This year I mowed in the morning on one farm and baled it in the afternoon and it was still just as wet. The weather they were calling for never happened and they called for rain the next day so we took it. That is hard on the equipment, don't like to do it. Those bales will probably caramelize. We bale hay in the 30% range for horses.
> 
> Snowball I don't want to hear anything out of you. I have had 3 JD balers and they all have been good machines especially the 458 with all the abuse I put it through.


Maybe as long as Snowball was on vacation or not working the green balers turned out? And after his 16 years up no more worries? O)


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Have seen th a t some inline wrappers have remote control. Are they set up to where 1 person can run loader and wrapper with remote? All from the loader cab?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Maybe as long as Snowball was on vacation or not working the green balers turned out? And after his 16 years up no more worries? O)


I didn't work on the line.. I worked R&D in the field's IT's a free country yet.. so we all are able to make our one choice and a Deere sure isn't my choice just keep tell'n your self they are the best and you'll be fine... I just know they are a long way from be'n #1 in the USA or the world....I invite you to call any dealer here in Wi. that isn't a deere dealer and tell them you want to trade a deere in on a new baler.. then after they get done laugh'n I promise you the only thing you will hear are these words NO Thanks can't sell it.. ..(.Click )... Dial tone.. I'am sure some day when you are pearch up on top of the baler digging the netwrap off all your rollers for the 5 th or 6th time that day cause their net wrapping system is a joke this post might come to mind.. but Know;n how Most the Deereoids think you would never admit it any of their products having any sort of issues.. Mother Deere's stuff is fault free


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JMT said:


> Have seen th a t some inline wrappers have remote control. Are they set up to where 1 person can run loader and wrapper with remote? All from the loader cab?


Yes they do. And I always forget to put mine in the tractor.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> Those bales will carmelize even though they are wrapped?
> 
> What kind of hay -- grass or alfalfa -- for the horses?
> 
> Ralph


Grass alfalfa mix



haybaler101 said:


> anything wrapped properly should never carmalize. Carmelizing comes from excessive heat.


I was always under the impression that if to wet it would carmalize. I will be asking him how they turn out.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Bales wrapped too wet are a stinky sloppy heavy mess...

I had a bad experience one time with oats...its a long story.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> I didn't work on the line.. I worked R&D in the field's IT's a free country yet.. so we all are able to make our one choice and a Deere sure isn't my choice just keep tell'n your self they are the best and you'll be fine... I just know they are a long way from be'n #1 in the USA or the world....I invite you to call any dealer here in Wi. that isn't a deere dealer and tell them you want to trade a deere in on a new baler.. then after they get done laugh'n I promise you the only thing you will hear are these words NO Thanks can't sell it.. ..(.Click )... Dial tone.. I'am sure some day when you are pearch up on top of the baler digging the netwrap off all your rollers for the 5 th or 6th time that day cause their net wrapping system is a joke this post might come to mind.. but Know;n how Most the Deereoids think you would never admit it any of their products having any sort of issues.. Mother Deere's stuff is fault free


Well Sno, why don't you feel us in on who is number 1? Agco? Fendt? Mahindra? Who is it? But more importantly....does it really matter? Tom Brady, Patriots, Ford, Deere......I'm starting to notice a trend here Sno. Sometimes, just sometimes, there's a reason why one product or team is considered "the best", they worked there ass off for it....but there will always be folks who love to hate the leader...."player haters" I like to call them


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Individual wrappers use a lot more plastic than inlines do. A local beef farmer switched over to an inline wrapper 8 yrs ago and they said the amount of savings on wrap in the first year was incredible, never mind the time saved. They must hay 200+ acres, their pretty crafty so i can never get an answer out of them it's always "don't know" i like them they are old school.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

We have a Tubeline inline wrapper and it works well. The custom guy we used to get to wrap for us has an Anderson. That was a good machine also. Andersons from what I know are allot more mechanical and the tubeline is electric over hydraulic. I think our tubeline is maybe built a bit heavier. Our local dealer just started carrying Kemco wrappers, and I'm very interested in getting one of them at some point. They have the capacity to wrap up to 4X faster than traditional wrappers, and I think he said they are the same price or cheaper.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Anybody use the black plastic to wrap and store dry hay? Issues?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My father's been wrapping dry hay for my mother's horse for 5 years or more. Last year he used black wrap. More just to distinguish the piles I think then anything else.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I read that the black plastic reduced condensation vs. white, so it was better used on dry hay. Also read though that wrapped dry hay would still draw moisture from ground.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Black plastic may work in cooler less humid environments but not here. I wrapped some barn stored rolls last year. The plastic got so hot that the plastic in the air spaces where the rolls butted up melted.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Well Sno, why don't you feel us in on who is number 1? Agco? Fendt? Mahindra? Who is it? But more importantly....does it really matter? Tom Brady, Patriots, Ford, Deere......I'm starting to notice a trend here Sno. Sometimes, just sometimes, there's a reason why one product or team is considered "the best", they worked there ass off for it....but there will always be folks who love to hate the leader...."player haters" I like to call them


Really devildawg .. do you want to go down that road.... ok here we go... Tom Brady ... found guilty of cheating...Ford has a proven history of have'n major issues with their diesel motors... and JD has... well let's just say.. been take'n advantage of you loyal deereoids.. I will leave it at that.. just how does it feel to be make'n payments on something that Mother Deere says she really owns.. so grab your JD work boots and hat and head out to the shop a throw another wax coat on your Deere queen's green tractor Just FYI I really don't see where JD is the best .. other than brain wash'n and screw'n their Customers


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Hot damn, I'm a Deeroid. Cooolll.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

This Deeroid just got a new 459SS last week, (on order since Jan 6th). We have very good support for JD products in our area, I'll always stick with what works! Also we picked up our "insurance plan" Diamond Z560 bale wrapper, filled the 1 ton with sun film wrap. We will see how this shapes up!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

So Im looking at this wrapper, mainly cuz it's close.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9499923

So I have a 5x6 Hesston. I assume making smaller bales is better, but no way am I gonna buy another baler. How much will these bales weigh if I made a 5x5 or so? It doesn't have a cutter on it, but is that really gonna be an issue? I generally chop haylage, but this wrapper would be nice as another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

stack em up said:


> So Im looking at this wrapper, mainly cuz it's close.
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9499923
> 
> So I have a 5x6 Hesston. I assume making smaller bales is better, but no way am I gonna buy another baler. How much will these bales weigh if I made a 5x5 or so? It doesn't have a cutter on it, but is that really gonna be an issue? I generally chop haylage, but this wrapper would be nice as another tool in the toolbox.


Stack if your bale'n a 5x5 in 30% alfalfa the bale will be in the 2200 lb area


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Just remember those bales could be WAY heavier than that if you have an "oops" where rain is coming and the sun never came out to dry things out. I had 4x5 oat bales that I couldn't lift with my skidsteer rated at 2200 lbs. The wrapper arm wouldn't lift them without the skidsteer helping. 5x5 is one HEAVY wrapped bale even with lower moisture...


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

stack em up said:


> So Im looking at this wrapper, mainly cuz it's close.
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9499923
> 
> So I have a 5x6 Hesston. I assume making smaller bales is better, but no way am I gonna buy another baler. How much will these bales weigh if I made a 5x5 or so? It doesn't have a cutter on it, but is that really gonna be an issue? I generally chop haylage, but this wrapper would be nice as another tool in the toolbox.


Here's an actual weight from a few years ago:

10-3-08, second cutting Sudex, wrapping as baleage, baled with a JD 566, these bales were 5 X 5, I didn't check moisture but I'm guessing 50-60%. Loaded two of them up and went to town to weigh them. Gross weight, went to the corner of their parking lot and unloaded them then weighed empty, loaded them back up and came home. Both bales averaged 1980 lbs.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Handling that wouldn't be an issue then. Skid loader moves pallets of seed at 3000 lbs, so I'm good.

Anyone have any reviews on McHale wrappers?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

McHale is a good one.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Handling that wouldn't be an issue then. Skid loader moves pallets of seed at 3000 lbs, so I'm good.
> 
> Anyone have any reviews on McHale wrappers?





stack em up said:


> Handling that wouldn't be an issue then. Skid loader moves pallets of seed at 3000 lbs, so I'm good.
> 
> Anyone have any reviews on McHale wrappers?


yes...I have 1 and it is a good wrapper pretty simple and easy to work on


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

56" diameter bales fron a NH BR780A (5' bale) in 30% alfalfa usually ran 15-1600 lbs. 40% jumped to 18-2000 lbs. My 75% ryegrass a few years ago in 52" bales weighed in at 2500 lbs.


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

McHale definitely has one of the best names in wrappers, but they charge dearly for it.

Kuhn took over Kverneland's wrapper line and they make pretty decent machines.

We just bought a Kuhn SW1614c fully automated wrapping, for big squares it's the cats meow, that's for sure.

Would of like to have a new mchale 998 but at $98,000 CDN forget it!

We did 4x4 silage bales with a Kverneland wrapper before

I wouldn't want to wrap a larger round bale than 4x5 especially if I had to feed or sell it.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Bonfire said:


> McHale is a good one.


McHale is a good wrapper. Same as the big Vermeers.
We use a 991BJS at work and do close to 1000 wrapped bales. Good rugged wrapper. Nobody uses inline wrappers around here because there is barely any open space to begin with (2nd most forested state in continental US). So everyone around here uses individual wrappers.
It is sort of funny to me that on here it seems that people look at wrappers as more of an insurance plan rather than a specific product. We specifically bale for silage most of the year up here as a alternative to chopping haylage, basically every dairy or beef operation 100 cows or under feed balage. 
Also for what it matters I prefer the self loading trailed wrappers simply because you can use it as a stationary wrapper with a skidsteer loading it, or if something else breaks or your in a hurry you can wrap alone in the field. Gives you more flexibility. 
I will say the big knock on individual wrappers is the wrap, all those ends compared to an inline add up. But I think you make it up in saved space around your fields and farm.
Elho and Tanco make nice trailed wrappers too. There was a wicked deal on an Elho 1010 on Maine craigslist a couple weeks ago.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

MDill said:


> McHale is a good wrapper. Same as the big Vermeers
> It is sort of funny to me that on here it seems that people look at wrappers as more of an insurance plan rather than a specific product. We specifically bale for silage most of the year up here as a alternative to chopping haylage, basically every dairy or beef operation 100 cows or under feed balage.
> .
> I will say the big knock on individual wrappers is the wrap, all those ends compared to an inline add up. But I think you make it up in saved space around your fields and farm.
> .


it the same thing here.. we use them because it's very hard to get the 1 st and 4 th cutting dry enough to make dry bales so far out of the 8000 bales that we have baled this yr only about 700 have been baled dry and that just happened yesterday because we had 3 days of 90 deg heat and nice breezes... the McHale wrapper has wrapped about 5000 of those bales...we have some not so sharp guys running it most of the time and they seem to get along well with it .. so whats that tell you


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

MDill said:


> McHale is a good wrapper. Same as the big Vermeers.
> We use a 991BJS at work and do close to 1000 wrapped bales. Good rugged wrapper. Nobody uses inline wrappers around here because there is barely any open space to begin with (2nd most forested state in continental US). So everyone around here uses individual wrappers.
> It is sort of funny to me that on here it seems that people look at wrappers as more of an insurance plan rather than a specific product. We specifically bale for silage most of the year up here as a alternative to chopping haylage, basically every dairy or beef operation 100 cows or under feed balage.
> Also for what it matters I prefer the self loading *trailed* wrappers simply because you can use it as a stationary wrapper with a skidsteer loading it, or if something else breaks or your in a hurry you can wrap alone in the field. Gives you more flexibility.
> ...


If I were to get an individual wrapper, it would be a trailed McHale. For the reasons you stated. I'm not a fan of 3 pt. mounted stuff. It has it's place but not with a wrapper.


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

We wrapped until this year for 19 years with a kverneland "one armed bandit" you know the model with arm that reaches over the bale with the table and rocks the bale back onto its self. We wrapped more than 30,000 bales with it in that time and its still going with it's new owner.

A few hydraulic hoses and blasphemous metric fittings and parts of the cable controls were all it need all those years. We didn't even have a wrap counter! That's a lot of times to count to 27!

20" rolls of plastic too! Imagine the hours of our lives we could've had back if only we had gotten a 30"

C'est la vie


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Which McHale models will wrap a 5' wide round?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> This Deeroid just got a new 459SS last week, (on order since Jan 6th). We have very good support for JD products in our area, I'll always stick with what works! Also we picked up our "insurance plan" Diamond Z560 bale wrapper, filled the 1 ton with sun film wrap. We will see how this shapes up!


azmike, if you have to cash in on that insurance plan and wrap some bales please let us know how that Diamond wrapper does. My wife and son have been looking at the same wrapper for the same reason, for that just in case situation. Every dealer we've talked to about wrappers always ask, "how many bales are going to wrap per season", wife always says, "hopefully none".

BTW: Not going to get into this who's the best stuff but the JD 448 baler here is getting close to 4000 bales and the only failure so far, knock on wood, has been one broken belt pin. There's Red, Orange, 2 shades of Green, Galvanize and other colors here.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

JMT said:


> Which McHale models will wrap a 5' wide round?


Are you talking a 4x5 or a 5xX?

The 991s will do 4x5s you may just have to adjust everything out for them. The arm, wrap table and dump table are all adjustable for different size bales. You just have watch the total bale weight.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

MDill said:


> Are you talking a 4x5 or a 5xX?
> 
> The 991s will do 4x5s you may just have to adjust everything out for them. The arm, wrap table and dump table are all adjustable for different size bales. You just have watch the total bale weight.


To correct myself you may not have adjust anything for 4x5s. My father and I use my father in laws Vermeer 5500 to wrap 4x4s, where he does 4x5s and we never change anything on it. That's basically the same wrapper.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I mean 5x5s. Or 5x6s if dry.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

Stinger makes a tube-line that will do rounds or squares.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We prefer an inline here whether it be wrapping hay or stalk bales.

Usually don't buy endcaps but instead place the round bale on its side, then feed three more thru on their sides, then place 3 off to the side and place the last one on in the normal position for wrapping and run the feed ram manually to get more wraps on, if done properly no difference can be found between the end bale and all the rest.

Usually don't wrap a lot of hay, if I was too I'd trade my silage special in on one with the bale slice option. Takes a lot of horsepower and time to properly process haylage bales in the vertical TMR if not pre sliced.

Instead we pick 50-60 acres of corn while it's still somewhat green, might have a lot of 30-32% corn to dry but after baling and wrapping the stover ferments a lot better, most smell just like corn silage out of a silo.

I don't make smaller bales, some of the 4x5 corn stover bales I made last fall were every bit of 1500lbs, just carry one on back of the ladder and one on front instead of the standard two on front with dry bales.

Personally I think it's already plenty of plastic to dispose of with an inline.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Grateful, The machine looks good. It appears to have quality welding etc, easy manual and counter included. We were $5,400 out the door. I'll squeal loud if it sucks, let you know!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Used the Diamond 560 wrapper yesterday. All worked well, but learned a few details. I rolled the wrapped bales off the machine and if they were too close it ripped the plastic. Also the tension needs to be just so for a good wrap. The bales are really HEAVY!! Over all I'd say this is an OK purchase, the JD459 silage special is great, Patrick figured out the program quickly.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I revived this thread to recommend buying your bale film from Cy, swmnhay. Good price and good guy to deal with.

Mike


----------

